# Help my choosing belt tensioner



## Anonimikus (Nov 25, 2021)

I want to change the belt and tensioner on Cruz 2017 BT69 engine.
choose between: 
ACDELCO 12638689 GM Original Equipment (More Information for ACDELCO 12638689)
ACDELCO 39375 {19341350} Gold / Professional (More Information for ACDELCO 39375)
what tensioner is best?

belt
ACDELCO 12638808 GM Original Equipment (More Information for ACDELCO 12638808)

And did I choose the right parts?
What else needs to be changed when replacing the belt?

PS vin:1G1BE5SM4H7139521


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Anonimikus said:


> what tensioner is best?


The OE part, ACDELCO 12638689. It is a bit confusing in how GM describes the levels. OE > Gold > Silver
It gets a bit involved, but usually OE and Gold very similar.



https://www.rockauto.com/genImages/301/ACDelcoQuickRefGuideApril2018_2.pdf





Anonimikus said:


> And did I choose the right parts?


Yes, I believe you did.



Anonimikus said:


> What else needs to be changed when replacing the belt?


No other parts need to be replaced. However, be aware a motor mount needs to be removed. And IIRC they are torque to yield bolts. So when re-installing beware they won't chinch up like a bolt normal does. Or just get new bolts.
Also, while you are there, check every pulley for damage, end play, wobble, free rotation.


----------

